# Another cautionary Xmas Carol with apologies to Philly...



## morrisminordriver (25 Dec 2004)

I thank Alf for getting me to start thinking of a rhyme or two. Im sat here waiting for no 1 daughter to get to sleep so I can secrete Santa's pressies in her sock. Mrs MMD and Holly are unfortunately still in hospital as Holly is quite jaundiced, we hope we'll be able to get them both home tomorrow.

In the meantime, I was musing on a topic for a carol and Philly and his new purchases came to mind and this is a cautionary carol of where it could lead to...

Philly and Mrs Philly - I hope you dont mind - just a bit of fun at Xmas.

This one is to the Tune of "Hark the Herald Angels sing":

Verse One 

Hark the sound of Uni – sa – haw
Philly’s in his ‘shop once more
Whirring blade and screeching woo-ood
He’s no time for Christmas pud’

Tenon jig and mitre gui-ide
Beismeyer fence down by his si-ide
He’ll be sure he will complete
The New Yan…..kee toilet seat
Made to measure in the form
To fit the cheeks of Yank…….ee Noooooooorm

Verse Two

Mrs Philly’s heard to say – ay
“Nothing’s sacred on this day
Once we knew that we could see - hee
The Great Escape on BBC”

“But since that bearded chap appeared
Check shirt, safety glass’ and beard
Philly have you no remorse
This could lead us to divorce
Philly it would be bad form 
If I had to cite New Yan……….kee……… Nooooooooooorm 

Verse Three

Philly thought Ive gone too fa-ar
With gloats and gadgets from afar
Who’d have thought that H+L
Could bring me close to marital hell

I know now I must reform
Rid myself of Yankee Norm
It would cause me such dismay 
If NY Norm took me aw….ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Fear not my beloved Mrs Philly
I know that I have been tooooooooooooo sillyyyyyyyyy

Verse Four
Following his change of heart
Philly thought he’d better start
A list of tools that could’nt fai - ail
To reach a good price in a sale

But on the Ebay advert he-ee
Typed the price inadvertently
Instead of “thousands” - “tens” it read
And he was held to that price for that’s what it said 
So now he regrets he ever heard
Of that checked shirted woodworker with…………. the…………… be…..ard.

NB Philly and Mrs Philly have now co-founded the UK Stamp Collector website and greatly enjoy the many happy hours they now spend together...aarrhhhh - dont you love a happy ending!.

Have a great Xmas - kind regards MMD.


----------



## Jaco (25 Dec 2004)

Great one MMD.   
Hope Holly better soon and at home.
Have a great Xmas.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Dec 2004)

Hi MMD

I hope Holly and Mrs MMD are both back with you soon.

Thank you for your wonderful Christmas carol.

Merry Christmas to you all.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2004)

A real hoot MMD!
I should PM Philly if I were you, he needs to see this honour!
Hope all domestic members will be reunited soonest.
Kind regards
Steve


----------



## Philly (25 Dec 2004)

MMD
Masterful!!!!
Many thanks for your splendid rhyme-I am in no way offended  
Should I show Mrs Philly though-thats the question!
Merry Christmas
Philly


----------



## Midnight (25 Dec 2004)

Philly's shop...... where SWMBO's fear to tread...

:twisted: :roll: :twisted:


----------



## woodshavings (26 Dec 2004)

Hi MMD,

thats good ..what a chuckle  

I do hope Holly's home soon ...please keep us infomed

John


----------



## Alf (26 Dec 2004)

Heh heh. Good one, Mike.






Cheers, Alf

Who was jaundiced as a baby too; so I'd say "nothing to worry about - look at me", but obviously that's not a good example...


----------

